# proxifier for linux?



## amitava82 (Apr 16, 2007)

is there any software like proxifier for linux? it helps me to download torrents using http proxy. here is a litter details about proxifier

"There are many network applications that do not support working through proxy servers and thus cannot be used behind a LAN or firewall(s). These can compromise corporate privacy and lead you to many other restrictions. Proxifier solves all of these problems and gives you the opportunity to work with your favorite software without any restrictions. Additionally, it lets you gain extra control over network security, create a proxy tunnel and add more power to network functionality."


----------



## Sykora (Apr 16, 2007)

I have the same problem, but I never knew there was something there for windows. I've got to try that out. I'd appreciate a linux alternative though, if anyone knows of one.


----------



## freebird (Apr 16, 2007)

just try this page:
*bcable.net/projects.php
*aria2.sourceforge.net/


----------

